# Exo Terra vs Zoo Med



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

For my early Christmas present to myself I am going to buy one of these. Which are everyone's favorites, and why?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Oct 10, 2013)

i use critter keepers and deli cups, i couldnt give you an honest opinion


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 10, 2013)

If you go to the Amazon.com site, you can parallel shop these two manufactures terrariums and see what kind of deal you can make. They are very close in quality, features, and variations. I do not see how you can go wrong just price shopping this item with these two manufacturers. There is very little difference.


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

Rich S said:


> If you go to the Amazon.com site, you can parallel shop these two manufactures terrariums and see what kind of deal you can make. They are very close in quality, features, and variations. I do not see how you can go wrong just price shopping this item with these two manufacturers. There is very little difference.


That's where I just was and I couldn't tell the difference. They both have basically the same features and before I committed to one I just wondered if anyone had one and found a design flaw, or something that was better about the one vs the other.

Plus, Amazon Prime shipping.....who doesn't love that!!


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

Also....If I am going to buy 5 in various sizes is there any place that will give a discount?


----------



## gripen (Oct 10, 2013)

Pyroruby said:


> Also....If I am going to buy 5 in various sizes is there any place that will give a discount?


Honestly for mantids buying more than two of these is over kill. You would spend your money better buying similarly sized net cages.


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

for what I want to put in them the net ones will not work. I wont be able to control the humidity or temp...

I just actually have the money to get them now, and I want to commit and get them before I spend it on something I don't need like a playstation 4.


----------



## gripen (Oct 10, 2013)

What species do you intend to put in these?


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

Idolo when I feel comfortable and knowledgeable enough to care for them.


----------



## gripen (Oct 10, 2013)

I see... You should probably get some more experience first.


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh. I'm sorry. I won't purchase the enclosures and get them ready since everybody sounds so much time prepping them beforehand and even during different molts, until I get more experience.

Thanks for the advice.

I was only asking about starting the beginning of a journey that will take some time to finish.


----------



## gripen (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't want to discourage you, don't get me wrong. I just don't want you to waste any money that you might regret later.

If you have any questions about setting up a glass vivarium feel free to PM.

I had a very hard time finding info on them so I am here to help


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm intimidated by the idolo. Don't get me wrong. I am. I've never once been happy that I have Graves' disease and am stuck at home until I read about the level of care that they require and happy that if anything would happen with the molts that 90% of the day I'll be here.

I read through 28 pages today of Idolo Consolidated ( which I must say is very thorough) and once I get some experience I do believe I can do this.

There are some very knowledgeable people on here that I have no doubt if I had any questions could help me. After all. Isn't that what this forum is for?


----------



## DanSB (Oct 11, 2013)

I own both (in larger sizes) and for glass I prefer ExoTerra because the build quality seems slightly tighter and (barely noticeable both are very good)and I like the looks of Exo a bit more. I would suggest choosing based on which one you like the looks of more.

For screen cages the ExoTerra are junk, go with ZooMed.

In my opinion buying a quality terrarium is never a waste of money. If cared for they last forever and it is always nice to have on hand just in case...


----------



## Sticky (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought an Exo terra 18x18x24 in prep for some tree frogs. I cant buy them until next month so I put a mantis in it. They like it and climbed up to the top.

Its beautiful but wicked heavy! It weighs about 50 pounds. The front doors, 2 doors, Zoomed has one, lock nicely. The screen top also locks with tabs that you turn out. It came with a foam rock background. Its simple but smartly designed.

I would like to buy smaller ones for my Avicularias.


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 11, 2013)

They weigh 50 lbs! Well, that might be a problem. Lol. I see in some pics that people basically have them on plant stands so I didn't assume they were that heavy........


----------



## Sticky (Oct 11, 2013)

I live alone so it was hard to get it out of the boxes. It came packed in an extra box but all you need is a good knife and cut away the box and then lift it up. But its worth the struggle.

ALWAYS remember this saying: "You get what you pay for." It is well worth what I paid and I know I wont be sorry about the money I paid for it.


----------



## gripen (Oct 11, 2013)

The only reason I advise you against jumping right in and getting five of these is that a lot of times people spend a lot of money on this hobby but don't last very long. Try with something cheap first until you get a better feel of mantid husbandry so that if this is'nt your thing you have not sunk thousands of dollars into a one purpose item.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 12, 2013)

Pyroruby said:


> They weigh 50 lbs! Well, that might be a problem. Lol. I see in some pics that people basically have them on plant stands so I didn't assume they were that heavy........


The large ones can be rather heavy but once in place you shouldn't have to move them much. What size tanks were you planning on getting? I don't want to diswade you from Idolos but do you have much experience with other species? There are so many beautiful species that are easier to start off with and could help teach you about mantis care in the process. There really is nothing like experience.



DanSB said:


> In my opinion buying a quality terrarium is never a waste of money. If cared for they last forever and it is always nice to have on hand just in case...


I'm with Dan on this. A nice tank is well worth the price. They last forever and something like an Exo Terra can be used for a large array of critters. For this reason when it comes to tanks I always like to go as a big as possible because I rather spend a little more and have a really nice display piece with lots of room for different set ups.


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 12, 2013)

I have one Chinese, and now 3 ghost L2s (that are the cutest little things EVER)

I wasn't even going to attempt the idolos until next year, but I want to set my enclosures up for them awhile. I was planning on getting 3 medium, and 2 large.

I know I have a lot to learn in the meantime, I just want to set these up for now to get the hang of using them.


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 30, 2013)

I love and hate the exo Terra foam background, crickets always try and hide in between it and the mesh and escape..


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

I totally hate them too. Stuff can get behind them, and they have that little gap up top that geckos seem to always hide in waiting to jump out. Plus they aren't great looking. Much better to make your own background.


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

Which did you end up choosing Pyroruby?


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea I have them for my cresties.. They always sit in-between the mesh and background.. So I plug it with toilet paper lol


----------



## Pyroruby (Nov 27, 2013)

I still didn't choose yet. I bought 4 little critter keepers in the meantime. I didn't need them yet, but will need to choose eventually I guess.


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

In my opinion if you are going with glass terrariums then go with the exos.The zoomed locks almost always break over time.I have many exos and only a few zoomeds left.I got rid of my zoomeds as they broke.I also like the split doors on the exos.It's easier to work without having escapees.I raise dartfrogs so this is an important feature for me.Please excuse me if you already made your choice being this thread is a few months old.I just wanted to weigh in in case you haven't.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 18, 2014)

I prefer Zoo Meds. They've got a cleaner, unobstructed look.


----------



## Lou (Apr 18, 2014)

Introvertebrate said:


> I prefer Zoo Meds. They've got a cleaner, unobstructed look.


This is the only thing I like about them.


----------



## HappyFish (May 29, 2014)

Let me jump in here for my first outing on this site. If any one has a "Repticon" show near their home that can be a great place to look for all kinds of goodies. I just checked their web site and the only one that looks to be near you is Baltimore on Sept 20/21. The rest of you fokes might look at their web site at repticon.com for a show near you. I bought a "ghost" and my sister a "flower" at the last show along with a snake and a cute little gecko that winked at me every time I passed the table she was on. This was at the last Atlanta show. The next one here is July and I`m ready to go. There was a dealer there that had cages at a very good discount.My sister and I both have several Exo-Terra cages and have been very happy with them. The only thing neg at all I could say about the E-T`s I have is that I soon removed the pretty styrofoam backs from them because it gave the feeder bugs a place to hide. I am about to buy another big one and will buy E-T again.


----------



## Lou (May 29, 2014)

HappyFish said:


> " The only thing neg at all I could say about the E-T`s I have is that I soon removed the pretty styrofoam backs from them because it gave the feeder bugs a place to hide. I am about to buy another big one and will buy E-T again.


I chink all the space between the styrofoam and top lip with moss so that nothing can get behind them.


----------

